

Ask HN :  Patent or not to patent the algorithm - gijoeid

Fellow Hackers, 
Me and my brother has created new way for ads. However, we are not sure whether we should copyright it and keep it closed or patent it. For getting a patent there are caveats though :
1. We would need to spend around $8K to $10K for filing with the help of lawyer.  We will be filing as individuals and there is not support from companies we work for.
2. Technology will be disclosed once we file for patent. Medium or large corporation can use it easily and there is no way for us to fight it. We are just two individuals.
3. Enforcing patent cross border ( outside US) in Asian countries ( India, China) is big challenge as I have seen first hand people copying stuff. 
Any inputs and help is greatly appreciated. Have  a good day &#x2F; night.
======
sharemywin
if you view it as really important than why not create it as a service so only
you and your brother see that part of the code and then anything you use calls
the service/api. that way if you need others to work on it they just call the
service and have no idea how it works.

